# lookin for a well bred female pup



## quaterboy22 (Nov 12, 2006)

looking for a (apbt or amstaff) not an ambully ! 
i have had alot of different blood and just wanting to know whats out there.
thanks 
[email protected]


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

What are your plans for this female pup?


----------

